# Wine Cooler Brand/Model Advice



## TallTexan (Nov 16, 2017)

I am just beginning a search for a wine cooler for storing/aging my wines. I do not have the option of building a dedicated climate controlled wine storage area. Am looking for others who have recently purchased wine cooler(s) in the 150 - 200+ bottle capacity range. Can you share what brands and models were under consideration and what were your reasons for choosing a particular brand and model? I have only shopped the Wine Enthusiast web site thus far, and they offer a single-zone model of their own brand that I am reading about, but I have also read very good reviews on EuroCave brand. My budget is $3.5K max. Trying to determine if I should go for the EuroCave and settle for a smaller capacity, or consider a larger capacity with a less expensive brand. The longer warranty on the EuroCave is pushing me in that direction. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2017)

The reviews on the Eurocave seem to be among the best. $3500 is a lot of scratch to hold only 150-200 bottles of wine. You might think of converting an unused room or closet or something similar in which you could get a lot more bang for your buck so to speak. You may find yourself running out of room sooner than you think!


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 16, 2017)

Don't know where you are in Texas, if your in Texas but Craiglsits is a great place to look. I found some in the Austin search. Good luck

https://austin.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=wine+refrigerator&sort=rel


----------



## brewbush (Dec 5, 2017)

I have the Wine Enthusiast brand 300 bottle cooler from Costco.

I have had it for 2 years, and now it can not maintain temperature. I have it set to 51 (just to try to get it lower) and the lowest it gets is 58-62.

Any of these # bottle capacity coolers will never hold the amount listed especially since all bottles are different, mine is no exception.

I am in the process of having Costco issue a refund since it is basically a large paper weight now. Avoid this brand.

edit: as far as size recommendations, whatever you think you need now, double that when shopping. They don't hold the listed number of bottles and you will ALWAYS need more room no matter what you think.


----------



## Trevor7 (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll second the "Stay Away" from Wine Enthusiast wine storage coolers. I bought a two section one for my father, and one part failed in ~10 months with the second compartment failing shortly thereafter. My call to the mfr resulted in them telling me "they do not support this product" even though they were still selling the same model. I don't like to diss companies, but these folks are a disappointment.


----------



## robert81650 (Dec 13, 2017)

Build your own......I made my own that holds 500 bottles of wine. Made with plywood, studs, foam insulation and a 100 dollar air conditioner from Lowe's that keeps temp around 60 to 62 degrees. Total cost less than $500.00.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 5, 2018)

I have tried a wine cooler made by these two guys, but it wasn't very good.

(Sorry, I simply had to)


----------



## robert81650 (Jan 6, 2018)

A long time ago when that wine cooler first came out, we thought it was the greatest ever.................


----------

